# Hanging Deer Temp.



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

I want to hang my deer in my pole barn for a few days before I process it. What should the safe outside temp be to keep him fresh?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Average 40F is best I have let them hang bit warmer.Thing is I just let mine cool to where my Freezer don't have to work so hard.I leave Hide on so it don't dry out.

You don't want it to Freeze.Brought a Frozen Elk to my wife to cut up. :shrug: She wasn't a Happy Camper 

big rockpile


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Without a cooler of some type to control the temp, I wouldn't risk it. Venison can go strong fast. I'd venture to say most gamey meat is from improper ageing. Do as Rock says.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

It only takes a little while to skin and quarter them.
I put all the big stuff in the coolers and the Inner loins and Back straps come in the house and in the fridge.

30-40 though if you cant do that for some reason the cooler the longer it can hang.

We had some pretty warm days creep in last week, With our weather here I would not risk it myself. Can Freeze one Day and be 80 the next.


----------



## moocow (Jan 6, 2010)

when it is warm I fill the chest cavity full of ice then hang it by all 4 feet to keep ice in.
Then take a tarp and wrap the deer up and secure with bungee cords. I will keep it good and cold.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I converted a old obsolete convenience store two door freezer to a meat cooler. I set it at 34 degrees F. I quarter the meat and place it in salt water. With frequent water changes I try to process the meat for final freezing within 5 days. Been doing this for years. We are satisfied with the method and enjoy the venison. Normally I do 5 to 6 deer each year for ourselves. Finished number 4 this morning. I have ~40 lbs of breakfast sausage, 14 lbs of cubed steak and some nice roasts. I have recently been saving the brisket and have been pleasantly surprised at how tasty it has been. I give the shoulders to a neighbor. The shoulders are too time consuming, I had rather be hunting.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

There really is no reason to hang a deer longer than it takes to stiffen up. Aging only benefits choice or prime beef. Skin it out and cut it up. All you are doing by hanging is drying it out.


----------

